# Kayak Fishing Beyound The Breakers



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Is anyone on the board doing it or has done
it in the past.Was thinking about buying one
for those days when the fish are out to far.
Any tips or suggestions would be great

T-----Lines

Kozlow


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

i havent kayak fished in florida but i have in virginia. It helps a lot for fish that wont come in close especially stripers up here.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Always thought about paddling out on a longboard on those days when the stripers are just going crazy out there. I've been looking for a cheap kayak to buy and would definitly use it to target the striper. Fishnkid let me know if you try to kayak fish for striper. I just might have to join you.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

not to expensive for me. I just go to the naval base and rent one(my dad is in the navy) . Its like 20 dollars a day. You need like waders or something for stripers cause the kayaks i like do get wet sometimes. Over the summer i would go out and troll this hole i found and also scout spots for surf fishing. Worked pretty good.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Maybe when it gets a little warmer down here 
I will go and rent one and try my luck
at it.  
Or fishnkid if you start paddeling now you might make it in time for the watm up. 
I will split your rental fee with you ,O what the heck I will pay for all of it.  

Thanks guys 

Kozlow


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

lol up heres it only i think 10 bucks a day. The one is rent isnt even a fishing kayak i just turn it into one. The Have holes in the back the arent designed to hold your rod that work. Then you get one of the inner tubes things and stick a cooler inside to keep fish.Kozlow down in floridia isnt the gulf stream like 2 miles off somewhere. That might be fun to try and get dolphins in it.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

http://www.navo.navy.mil/LIBRARY/Metoc/Caribbean/Caribbean+Islands/SATANAL/OFA/Color+Composite/index.html 
I live south of Cape Canaveral the Gulf Stream is out a little to far for my taste.
I have seen people in the surf and beyound in
kayaks just thought i would increase my catch.Plus no crowds.  
T<------>Lines
Kozlow


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

yea you should definitly consider it, I have some experience w/ kayak fishing.I recommend getting a two seater sit on top ocean kayak, I have tried the one person ones and they work, but there more tipsy and have less room for gear, I keep my pole and tackle where the other person would sit. the two person ones are more stable, you can move around and not worry about tipping. I have caught srtiper and blues to 20 lbs and lots of spanish macs and never had a problem getting dragged around, or landing the fish.In Fl. I would imagine you could have success w/ spanish macs and kings and other inshore species. If your into fishing its worth the investment.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks rockhead i was stuck as far as single or double,  you got my attention .
You hear that fishnkid better be a double when you get here.  

T<----->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

haha kozlow. I use doubles to. This is what i do. Its sorta trolling. My brother sits in the front and padles. I am in the back with the rod trolling. We do a pass on an area where we think fish are and once we are done we go in and switch tackle if neccessary and give it another shot. Once over the summer i was paddling for my younger brother whos 6. On the way in we hooked a fish that almost pulled him over. He lost it though but im guessing a nice flounder or ray.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hopefully if I purchase one I won't get pulled out to sea,  when I hook up with
the Mogan.  

T<------>Lines
Kozlow


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

lol. Go to www.stripersurf.com and go into kayak 101. Read the pacific ocean article. It talks about some guy fishing for yellowfins and dolphin and sailfish. Imagine being pulled by one of those.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Now thats a Mogan.  

T<---->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

There's an interesting kayak written up in this month's Sport Fishing--it comes with molded-in rod holders and has a paddle attachment to power it.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks Sand flea
I will have to check it out. 
Are you all staying warm up there at the northern end of the board.I have a feeling things(fishing)down here are going to heat up shortly.I sure hope I am correct.  

T<---->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

hmm put it this way kozlow. The freshwater lakes near my house are frozen. Dont have any breaks to try in the ocean for stripers. Basically i got like 4 months until i get another line in the water. Thats classified as torture to me. I still want to try though. I think im asking my parents to take me to va beach 2 times a day.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

FISHNKID
WHAT ARE YOU DOING ON THIS BOARD  
I THOUGHT YOU WERE ON YOUR WAY WITH THAT
KAYAK  That would keep you busy for about that long.  Then you could fish when you got here.  Sounds like a plan.

T<---->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

hahaha kozlow. I think id rather stick with walking to floridia then kayaking there. I might not be able to fish over that long of ride. Trolling down the east coast in a kayak though sounds fun.  Might be doable someday lol.


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Hey Fishnkid,

Are those kayak's really "tippy" or about the same as a canoe? How do they handle in boat wakes? Had a canoe growing up and loved it. Noticed alot of people setting out in the area's protected waters so I'm a little curious.

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

there not that tippy,


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Thanks Rockhead

TL


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

yea rockhead is right there not tippy. I took one out in pretty rough whether once for a kayak. Waves were 2-3 foot and continuous and i didnt tip once. Just make sure you arent hit on the side and your good.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

well as far as stability goes: during the summer I get bored and try to push the kayak envelope (w/o fishing poles) anyway when it gets rough I like to "surf kayak" like riding waves, and plowinng directly into oncoming waves. I have been in waves that are 3-4 feet tall. much like a boat if you paddle straight into a wave youll be ok if you have some speed. the real thrill is catching waves.. when your at the top of a four footer looking straight down as your about to slide down the face of the wave.if you do stuff like this you WILL tip, but its fun when the water is warm, especially when you have a beginner or your girlfriend on the kayak with you (makes for good stories). anyway its easy, hit the waves head on and you wont tip, if you catch a wave coming in HOLD ON, you can help to steer with your paddle too.


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

Have 1 man sit on-lots of fun to paddle around in. Have gone about 1/2 mile out. A bit nervous catching a good size,bloody tarpon and flipping the boat in th emiddle of the sharks.. YES-they are tippy, especially if you are a guy with a decent beer belly. Center of gravity is way above waterline. Good kayakers will turn the boat sideways and let the fish pull in this direction-very little resistence in bow/stern direction. Have been looking into outrigger system for better stability and when the water warms up, will use it to deliver large hunks of cut bait to try to catch a few shark from the beach.


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

That outrigger system sounds like it might be the TICKET! If it works out, post on it.

Thank's for the reply's  

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

Outriggers on a canoe make a huge difference.I'm sure they would make you feel a little more comfortable with the sharks and the bleeding fish that your pulling closer.


----------

